# Training at 40 plus some health issues



## Lee 76 (Mar 1, 2017)

Hi all,

New to the forum and would massively appreciate any advice. I want to lean down but maintain muscle mass but have a few considerations. My two main questions are below if you could please help - problem us that I have only one kidney working so the docs steer me away from protein use which is obviously an issue I may have to ignore at least to get in shape to start with?

1. Ditch cardio?? I

I have seen a new guy on the internet saying that guys over 40 should totally ditch cardio due to it lowering testosterone? I tend to use cardio to try burn fat so I am confused by this? Anyone else think that is a good idea?

2. Protein supplement to lean down but stay strong?

I used to use Maximuscle Cyclone when I was thinner but is there a better alternative that doesnt break the bank?

Thanks a lot guys. Really do appreciate some solid advice on these.

Thanks. Lee


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

can I ask a personal question do you have dialysis for the kidney problems? or have you another form of treatment for the not working one? then I can try to advise you on the aas side


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Welcome Lee.

I'm afraid I cannot comment on issues with you only having one functional kidney.

With regards to your first point, I have personally never heard that cardiovascular exercise can decrease testosterone in males over 40. I suspect that if you put that into Google, information will appear saying that it does/does not, or has no effect. In any event, if you, or anyone else will say that it does, please post links to credible medical studies.

In the meantime, I would aver that cardo is beneficial to men over 40 years, providing they have no health concerns, in which case they should consult a doctor first.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

IMO Docs are over cautious with regard to protein consumption.

I'm not saying eat 400g,but eating 150-200g should be a good balance IMO


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

xpower said:


> IMO Docs are over cautious with regard to protein consumption.
> 
> I'm not saying eat 400g,but eating 150-200g should be a good balance IMO


 For people with one kidney? How did you come to this conclusion?


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

I must of missed the 1 Sidney part.

Sorry,my stupidity


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Cardio is never gonna be bad for you, but you don't need it to lose fat, you just need to eat less.

I'm 40 and haven't done any cardio for years.


----------



## monkeybiker (Jul 21, 2010)

xpower said:


> I must of missed the 1 Sidney part.
> 
> Sorry,my stupidity


 I wasn't sure.

I'd be careful recommending any proteins limits for him unless I had some knowledge on it. I think a lot of bodybuider/weightlifters have way too much protein anyway. A lot of bro science gets thrown around.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

monkeybiker said:


> I wasn't sure.
> 
> I'd be careful recommending any proteins limits for him unless I had some knowledge on it. I think a lot of bodybuider/weightlifters have way too much protein anyway. A lot of bro science gets thrown around.


 Medical consensus is that excessive protein consumption is hard on the kidneys. OP needs to be more aware than most in this regard and make sure that protein ingested is put to good use rather than processed by the body and stored as fat.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

monkeybiker said:


> I wasn't sure.
> 
> I'd be careful recommending any proteins limits for him unless I had some knowledge on it. I think a lot of bodybuider/weightlifters have way too much protein anyway. A lot of bro science gets thrown around.


 I'd agree with that.

Since going veggie I probably have on average 150g of protein a day and I'm 96kg currently and starting to build muscle again so not just maintaining.

People consume far too much protein, the supps companies have done a great job convincing people they need so much.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Excessive running ie. marathon running does have the potential to lower testosterone. This is mostly due to the muscle deterioration and accumulative fatigue of running those sorts of distances though, not the actual act of running. Unless you are trying to kill yourself with it it shouldn't be a problem and 30min to an 1h should not have any effect.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> Excessive running ie. marathon running does have the potential to lower testosterone. This is mostly due to the muscle deterioration and accumulative fatigue of running those sorts of distances though, not the actual act of running. Unless you are trying to kill yourself with it it shouldn't be a problem and 30min to an 1h should not have any effect.


 Would he not be able to gain because of not much natural test?


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

B3NCH1 said:


> Would he not be able to gain because of not much natural test?


 My strength is going up right now and my test is at practically zero. Testosterone aids in building muscle, it does not mean you can't make gains if your levels are out of range though.


----------



## 72670 (Sep 17, 2016)

Quackerz said:


> My strength is going up right now and my test is at practically zero. Testosterone aids in building muscle, it does not mean you can't make gains if your levels are out of range though.


 I meant due to age, but I suppose you don't lose a significant amount to not build muscle as you age


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

B3NCH1 said:


> I meant due to age, but I suppose you don't lose a significant amount to not build muscle as you age


 There's definitely room for progress if you are in your 40's and just started lifting IMO but yes, I do think it is a lot easier to retain mass on low T at my age. Can't really argue that one.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I seem to injure a lot more easily nowadays, I sprained my shoulder drying myself with a towel when I got out the shower the other week.

:lol:


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I did something similar because I was trying to dry myself with a small hand towel rather than a bath towel as a result of kinda stretching round my back.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Sasnak said:


> I did something similar because I was trying to dry myself with a small hand towel rather than a bath towel as a result of kinda stretching round my back.


 This was a massive bath towel, fvck knows how I managed it.

Typically we were going out clubbing that day too, and taking a massive cocktail of drink and drugs and dancing for hours probably didn't help much either. :lol:


----------



## Lee 76 (Mar 1, 2017)

Smitch said:


> I seem to injure a lot more easily nowadays, I sprained my shoulder drying myself with a towel when I got out the shower the other week.
> 
> :lol:


 I know the feeling mate. I snapped my achilles tendon sprinting in a rugby match two years ago and got mallet finger playing footy. Brittle late on eh...?


----------



## Lee 76 (Mar 1, 2017)

Great advice guys thank you. Just heard a lot of conflicting info and one of you wise fellas told me the bottom line I guess - eat less (or healthier). Don't get me wrong I am no fatty but I love a few beers and a curry. Gah.

Re the T and over 40 thing, a guy on the net who looks like George Bush Junior is cranking that story up. I will try find the link.

Re protein, I just bought some basic whey and have about 40g after a session to be safe. I also bought some BCAA to take before hand.

I reckon getting nutrition right is key and I eat lots of healthy stuff, just to many beers etc.

Really appreciate your comments guys thanks.

Found the George Bush guy below btw.

http://sixpackshortcuts.com/desktop/absafter40/?offer_id=52&afid=5452&subid_1=183038570815&subid_2=281897647&subid_3=24048239527&source=adwords&utm_source=adwords&utm_medium=cpc&gclid=Cj0KEQiAl4TGBRDhgvmikdHPsdABEiQAtBcc8G2h5BrZZABqUGRyFpAHYbVn28_DzZBsLD1Qc_Ng9gcaApwp8P8HAQ


----------



## Lee 76 (Mar 1, 2017)

dbol5 said:


> can I ask a personal question do you have dialysis for the kidney problems? or have you another form of treatment for the not working one? then I can try to advise you on the aas side


 Hi and yes of course you can. I do not need dialysis as this has been an issue for a long time with no side effects other than slighly raised BP for which I take one tablet a day.

They considered removing it but no need. I found about about this when I was 16 and the CT scan showed my 'good' kidney to have grown to compensate - crazy isn't it how the body adapts? 1 x super-kidney instead of 3. The broken one got blocked at some point.


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

Lee 76 said:


> Hi and yes of course you can. I do not need dialysis as this has been an issue for a long time with no side effects other than slighly raised BP for which I take one tablet a day.
> 
> They considered removing it but no need. I found about about this when I was 16 and the CT scan showed my 'good' kidney to have grown to compensate - crazy isn't it how the body adapts? 1 x super-kidney instead of 3. The broken one got blocked at some point.


 ok so one has packed in & the other is now working double rate have they given you a gfr reading on the remainder? raised bp level is normal with "failed" kidney though not much to be of major concern unless you planning on using aas but even then medication adjustment will bring it back down.

cardio is always a good thing but no need to push too much for weight loss there are plenty other things that will do that and as for protein consumption I'm going to say that will depend on what your end goal is, also have you been given any specific dietary can & carnt haves


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lee 76 said:


> Great advice guys thank you. Just heard a lot of conflicting info and one of you wise fellas told me the bottom line I guess - eat less (or healthier). Don't get me wrong I am no fatty but I love a few beers and a curry. Gah.
> 
> Re the T and over 40 thing, a guy on the net who looks like George Bush Junior is cranking that story up. I will try find the link.
> 
> ...


 That link is a load of bollocks. Running is fine if that is what you want to do, just don't overdo it and stick to 30min sessions.


----------



## Lee 76 (Mar 1, 2017)

dbol5 said:


> ok so one has packed in & the other is now working double rate have they given you a gfr reading on the remainder? raised bp level is normal with "failed" kidney though not much to be of major concern unless you planning on using aas but even then medication adjustment will bring it back down.
> 
> cardio is always a good thing but no need to push too much for weight loss there are plenty other things that will do that and as for protein consumption I'm going to say that will depend on what your end goal is, also have you been given any specific dietary can & carnt haves


 Good advice thank you very much. GFR is 45 I think so it is reduced yes. Feel and look fine tho and should have 4 decent spare kidneys as I have two sons lol.

As for losing fat. I think I radically need to change or STOP drinking any beer as I just cannot shift the belly. It used to melt away when I was younger.

Any tips on leaning down other than eating a lot less as that is depressing but so costs energy for the weighta and HIIT?

Cheers Lee


----------



## Lee 76 (Mar 1, 2017)

Quackerz said:


> That link is a load of bollocks. Running is fine if that is what you want to do, just don't overdo it and stick to 30min sessions.


 Is it really tho? I know the internet is full of snake oil but how does that old gadger look like that with ZERO cardio?

He says cardio strips or even ingibits test production thus affecting fat loss? Man I am confused.


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lee 76 said:


> Is it really tho? I know the internet is full of snake oil but how does that old gadger look like that with ZERO cardio?
> 
> He says cardio strips or even ingibits test production thus affecting fat loss? Man I am confused.


 Read my previous post mate. Trust me, cardio is fine if it is not excessive.


----------



## dbol5 (Jan 21, 2012)

Lee 76 said:


> Good advice thank you very much. GFR is 45 I think so it is reduced yes. Feel and look fine tho and should have 4 decent spare kidneys as I have two sons lol.
> 
> As for losing fat. I think I radically need to change or STOP drinking any beer as I just cannot shift the belly. It used to melt away when I was younger.
> 
> ...


 is the 45ml/per min or % of function? lol for the spares literally. I'm going to say drinking reasonably isn't too bad as long as you don't over do it not just for weight loss of course. as for leaning up some without eating f*** all is just a case of noting cal intake & balancing with activities to use more than you consume, it may help you to put a post on the dietary section & the guys there can help you get something knocked up. as for the cardio I'm going to agree with @Quackerz it has its benefits what ever way you look at it just don't over do it.


----------



## 39005 (Nov 25, 2013)

there are plenty of over 40's on here (im 47 ) , if you are just starting out keep it simple - try and eat more healthy and do simple compound lifts , if you cant do a specific lift because of injury (i have back probs l4/5 s1 and cant do squats anymore ) then change it to a different exercise (i do leg press instead).

as you get older its more about being healthier than it is about eating 'x' amount of protein per day or putting 'z' amount of muscle on , as your body starts to adapt you will look and feel better anyway.

@Mingster is a prime example of what a coffin dodger can do.


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

I going on 44, dude

cardio's becomes more vital as you get older. Who ever told you no cardio for over 40's is a clown. You will never seen that in a cardio ward in a hospital. I don't mean go mental, just a moderate jog/ cycle etc. I have a heart defect and my cardiologist who is a professor at a top London hospital insists I do cardio. He says as a general rule of thumb as you get older you should avoid sudden increases in heart rate or pushing to pretty intense levels so HIIT is right out. He reckons the "optimal amount" is actually quite small, i.e. run twice the distance is not twice the benefit. I am convinced he is right. One month of light cardio (40min sessions twice a week say) and I'm a different man.

As for weights, you body will soon let you know, my knees back and shoulder are not in great shape due to many years of weights. Now is higher reps lighter weights. No problem building muscle, You certainly don't get away with injuries as you get older so don't ignore them. Goes for everyone really. I bounced back a lot quicker in my 20s than i do now.

Personally I think you need to stretch out a lot as you get older , not necessarily in the gym, just generally. Even rolling up and on a roller or on a tennis ball does wonders for my back. My stretching is usually accompanied by a lot of muttering of obscenities though but then so is getting out of bed


----------



## JohhnyC (Mar 16, 2015)

Lee 76 said:


> Is it really tho? I know the internet is full of snake oil but how does that old gadger look like that with ZERO cardio?
> 
> *He says cardio strips or even ingibits test production thus affecting fat loss?* Man I am confused.


 Whatever negative effect it has on fat loss (I have no clue to teh extend) but I am certain it would several times offset by the actually act of doing cardio

As to you first question, people can get a six pack with zero cardio, just reduce your diet right down. They're are some bodybuilders on here that do ZERO cardio


----------



## Lee 76 (Mar 1, 2017)

Great advice guys and yes I am feeling a lot better for focussing on diet and working out more often.

Wandering off a bit here but the main problem I am having is lack of SLEEP. I think it is the increased cortisol which is ironic but although I am wiped and fall asleep quickly I wake up shortly after and for a long time. I have also started walking 1 hr a day in the mornings which seems to work better than the mad, full on elliptical trainer HIIT I was doing so that may help. Anyone got tips on sleep? I heard that testosterone supplements can help your targets and also assist sleep?

Thanks guys.


----------

